# What color/pattern is this?



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

And what kind of babies would he produce with a blue check hen? There is no visible pattern, just solid red all over. This is actually not my bird but my bird looks just like this but the red is of a slightly deeper shade with green irridesence on the neck.











thanks guys!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KIMBERLY,Would you show us a picture of your bird. The bird that is pictured here may well be a RECISSIVE RED but I realy would like to see it up close. Show us your bird with wing extened a one with the tail spread Then we can talk about it.*GEORGE


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been having problems with my camera, any recent pics I have posted have been old.....

here is another that looks like mine excpet mine has no white tail feathers.

I will try to fix whats up with my camera. The problem is not the camera but rather getting the pics onto the computer. I used to plug the cam in and a box popped up....now nothing happens when I plug it in and I have not yet figured out why...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kimberly_CA said:


> I used to plug the cam in and a box popped up....now nothing happens when I plug it in and I have not yet figured out why...


Easiest thing is just to reinstall the software that came with the camera .. some other device or program has "taken over".

Terry


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

Would I need the original cd the camera came with to do that....? I don't even remember how I originally installed it as I have had it for years and all I have is the camera and the cord, no original packaging or cd or anything.... If I do need it oh well it's a piece of crap camera and I will be looking for a new one soon anyway. Thanks terry!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kimberly_CA said:


> Would I need the original cd the camera came with to do that....? I don't even remember how I originally installed it as I have had it for years and all I have is the camera and the cord, no original packaging or cd or anything.... If I do need it oh well it's a piece of crap camera and I will be looking for a new one soon anyway. Thanks terry!


You can probably download it from the manufacturer's website .. I'm still going with a 5-6 year old camera and have had to download from the HP website (mine is an HP camera). I don't like the new stuff nearly as well as what came with the camera, but it does work.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Kimberly*

From the reds that you've shown, they are probably recessive reds but they could possibly be something else. Ash reds with modifiers can be very red.

Recessive red to blue check could make a number of things and maybe none of them would be another recessive red. Recessive red is always over something else, blue, ash red, brown or whatever. The best colored ones are usually over ash red. If your blue bird does not carry recessive red, you won't get any recessive reds. Recessive reds that are over blue will usually show plum colored rumps and sometimes bluish tails, not to be confused with the silvery grey of ash red tails.

If you think of recessive red like white, it might make it easier to understand. This is what I had to do to make sense of it. It seems alot easier to understand that white pigeons are really colored underneath the white than it does to think of a red pigeon in the same way but they work the same way, basically. There is always something under them.

Recessive red is a simple recessive gene and both parents either have to have it (show it) or at least carry it to produce recessive reds.

Bill


----------

